# hydrosalpinx 1 tube removed ttc no 2



## emmaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all 

its been a few years since posting with hydrosalpinx about to go through ivf but had ivf with a bfn. Got tube removed and due to new job and the stress of it all gave up trying for a while. Decided to try again and concieved dd with help of clomid in the 1st month very very lucky love her to bits that was 3 years ago and started trying again but 9mnths down the line nothing.

tried to get clomid again from drs but only specialists can prescribe it so she sent me for day 21 blood tests!! Not sure y as problem was diagnosed and removed!

Anyone else been in this situation? Or know chances of conceiving naturally with 1 tube after hydro?

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## nickyturns (May 8, 2007)

Hi Emmaw.
I know this was posted a while ago but I have only just become active again on this site this week. After 6 years of tests, mmc, drugs and ops I was finally diagnosed with a hydrosalpinx which I had removed on Dec 16th 2008. Feb 2009 I got my bfp conceived naturally. Started trying for number 2 in 2011 a and after no luck we brought a clear blue fertility monitor in Jan this year, got a bfp the first month of use but had a miscarriage at 7 weeks. Whilst waiting for first period after miscarriage I found out I was pregnant again! (We'd had a drunken night as we had been abstaining!) saw a heartbeat but unfortunately had another miscarriage at 8 weeks.  No more pregnancies since despite the trying, still using my clear blue fertility monitor. I have since discovered that I have high natural killer cells which could be preventing me from falling pregnant but also stop any pregnancy lucky enough to start so am now starting treatment for that.
So yes, it's definitely possible to get pregnant naturally with one tube. I did it twice in 3 months there's just something else wrong that I have to fix first.
Hope this helps and you get to read this.
Nicky.x


----------



## emmaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi nickyturns

Thanks for your reply sorry to hear of your miscarriages its so heartbreaking everystep of the way.

Im the same as you left tube removed due to a hydro. Are the nk cells to do with that or something else?

Ive managed to get the dr to look at my notes and see that there is a case for a consultant so just waiting to hear if they'll prescribe clomid or if I need a consultation.

Will have a look into that clear blue monitor sounds really good!

Hope you are successful soon its the hardest journey ever to be on.

So grateful for my little girl but wish she could have a sibling to share her life with.

Let me know how you get on
Emma
Xxx


----------

